# Golden Wyoming Sundance - Aug 12, 2002 to Jul 21, 2013



## TulsaDavid (Jul 8, 2013)

Our beloved Sundance passed away this past Sunday. This is a tribute to him. I created a blog for him at Golden Wyoming Sundance before coming here, and have added a picture album on this forum. Much appreciation for the kindness here. Thank you.


----------



## valibin (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your beautiful Sundance. Treasure the years you had with him. Rest in peace, sweet Sundance.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

David and Victoria, I am very, very sorry for the loss of your handsome boy Sundance. Such a beautiful name for a gorgeous dog. Many of us feel your pain like our own. 

Run free sweet boy, run like wind.


----------



## TulsaDavid (Jul 8, 2013)

He wagged our hearts with his tail and melted us with his smile. We are not the same because of Sundance, who was a gift from God. Thank you all so very much.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

TulsaDavid said:


> He wagged our hearts with his tail and melted us with his smile. We are not the same because of Sundance, who was a gift from God. Thank you all so very much.


Yes we were blessed to share our lives with true angels walking on the earth, our goldens!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of your beloved Sundance. He was such a beautiful boy and it is obvious that you gave him a wonderful life. Thinking of you at this sad time.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm so so sorry. They steal our hearts, and then break them when they go.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry. He was a gorgeous boy. Sending prayers of healing for your hearts. Godspeed sweet Sundance.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for the loss of Sundance, he was a beautiful boy.

Great pictures of Sundance, especially the B & W. Your Blog is wonderful, so many memories of a life well lived.

My thoughts are with you during this sad time, I share your sadness.

Godspeed Sundance


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

So sorry to hear about Sundance. He's running free at Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Sundance, they leave massive holes in our hearts when they leave us, but they also leave us with many happy memories which I hope will help you through this difficult time

Sleep softly Sundance


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Sundance. It's so hard when they leave us..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TulsaDavid (Jul 8, 2013)

All of your kind words are very much appreciated. Thank you. It has been a bit of a tough week for my wife and me. House seems quiet. Our Cairn Terrier is sleeping with us at night (lol). We all lean on each other more. Never realized how big a hole Sundance would leave, but it's gaping.

We vacillate from "never another Golden - too heart wrenching" to "is there any other but a Golden." We have a big project going on this year which makes it impossible to get another, but sometime next near we'll probably be blessed with another Golden. My wife is sure of it. 

Thank you all for your kindnesses. A Golden makes for a golden heart, and you all must have Goldens.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

David, my condolences to you and Viktoria on the loss of your handsome, happy boy. It's awful, those first days and weeks....the hole is gaping and the wound is very raw. When you do decide next year to get another, please keep in mind Sooner Golden Retriever Rescue, where there are lots of sweethearts waiting for their forever homes.


----------



## chloesmomMI (May 4, 2013)

What a gorgeous boy. I'm so sorry.


----------

